# Umrah/Hajj



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

I have been approached by a member of my staff enquiring about time taken off work to undertake one of the above but wants to clarify whether this infringes upon his annual leave.

Anyone to advise?

Thanks


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm working for an American company and we are entitled for up to one month unpaid leave for Hajj, not sure whether this has anything to do with any government labor law regulation.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

OK thanks for that Helios


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

The employee have the right to take a leave of one month (during all his work period) to do the Hajj. While for Umrah it can be a normal leave. This is valid for all people working in UAE, private sector and public sector.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks Khaled. It is Umrah he's more inclined towards. So if he opts for that am I correct in saying that I have to deduct it out of his annual leave?


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

I checked the human resources law for federal government employee. It states that employees have the right to take a 2 weeks paid leave for Hajj, maximum twice during his employment, with 10 years interval between them. But they Umrah isn't mentioned. So I think it's included in the annual leave.

And I don't know what is the case for the private sector.



petrolhead said:


> Thanks Khaled. It is Umrah he's more inclined towards. So if he opts for that am I correct in saying that I have to deduct it out of his annual leave?


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Went for Umra two years back and I had to take regular vacation days from annual leave.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Righteo thanks guys. Guess he'll go for Hajj then in that case ;-)


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Did you go by your self or joined a a campaign? Which office did you contact (in case)?



Helios said:


> Went for Umra two years back and I had to take regular vacation days from annual leave.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Hajj can be done only in a specific few days in the year. while Umrah can be done any time. I'm wiling to go soon to Umrah to wash my mind and hear of the tiring life style here.



petrolhead said:


> Righteo thanks guys. Guess he'll go for Hajj then in that case ;-)


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Used travel agent only for visa, made travel arrangement by myself (Hotel booking and plane ticket), for transportation its usually easy to move around Makka/Madina/Jeddah using taxis out of hajj season.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

I have a friend living in Makka who would guide me through transportation. I just wanted to check for the visa thing. Thanks Allah yqbal 



Helios said:


> Used travel agent only for visa, made travel arrangement by myself (Hotel booking and plane ticket), for transportation its usually easy to move around Makka/Madina/Jeddah using taxis out of hajj season.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

> Allah yqbal


 Amin, thank you.

Visa costed around 300dhs and took 10 days to be issued, not all travel agents will get visa only as most of them require to take the full package.

Umra maqboola Inshallah.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you for the info. I will try to issue the visa and do everything by myself  


Helios said:


> Amin, thank you.
> 
> Visa costed around 300dhs and took 10 days to be issued, not all travel agents will get visa only as most of them require to take the full package.
> 
> Umra maqboola Inshallah.


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Helios said:


> Used travel agent only for visa, made travel arrangement by myself (Hotel booking and plane ticket), for transportation its usually easy to move around Makka/Madina/Jeddah using taxis out of hajj season.


Hi. Can you please advise which travel agency does visas only? My hubby and I also have plans to go but want to book our flights and hotels separately and on our own. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Eng.Khaled said:


> Thank you for the info. I will try to issue the visa and do everything by myself


As far as my knowledge ,its extremely expensive to go from UAE ,so I performed it by initiating all the Hajj formalities from Pakistan ......... was unbelieveably cheap there ..
so dont know about your budgets so hard to comment !!!

Ma as Salaam


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

For Hajj I know it's expensive from UAE, also it's allowed to go only for uae citizens. And from my country i can't go also because priority is given to old people. So i can only do Umrah for now. It's ok to pay what ever to go 


ibkiss said:


> As far as my knowledge ,its extremely expensive to go from UAE ,so I performed it by initiating all the Hajj formalities from Pakistan
> ......... was unbelieveably cheap there ..
> so dont know about your budgets so hard to comment !!!
> 
> Ma as Salaam


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Eng.Khaled said:


> For Hajj I know it's expensive from UAE, also it's allowed to go only for uae citizens. And from my country i can't go also because priority is given to old people. So i can only do Umrah for now. It's ok to pay what ever to go


For UAE citizens ,I guess its free ... pity in uae as an islamic neighboring country ,cost is shooting thru the roof ....
But appreciate the determination 'to pay whatever to go' !!! :clap2:


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

It's not free  It's even very expensive for UAE citizens as they always make their bookings in 5 stars hotels in front of the Haram Mosque. I guess it may reach 50.000 AED for Hajj... which extremely high cost, and not related to the spirit of the occasion 




ibkiss said:


> For UAE citizens ,I guess its free ... pity in uae as an islamic neighboring country ,cost is shooting thru the roof ....
> But appreciate the determination 'to pay whatever to go' !!! :clap2:


----------



## saya123 (Dec 11, 2008)

saima1215 said:


> Hi. Can you please advise which travel agency does visas only? My hubby and I also have plans to go but want to book our flights and hotels separately and on our own. Thanks in advance.


the one that i use is located in burdubai.. its called Al Hamar/Shahba Travel Agency for Umrah and Hajj Services.. the contact numbers are as follows:

050-7768400
050-2429083
04-3577767

this yr will be my second yr with them and they have been very reliable till date.. they will give u visa only or full package its basically upto u. i have always gone for visa only option since bookings/tickets otherwise are cheaper if u do it directly or through booking.com

Let me know if you need any further assistance.


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hajj is not for sometime, i think around the end of October 2012, so that shouldn't be an issue unless he's giving a lot of notice to help make it easy for the both of you. As for Umrah, it can be made at anytime so you guys should be able to work around a date that is good for the both of you. As for as the laws go, I have no idea.


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

saya123 said:


> the one that i use is located in burdubai.. its called Al Hamar/Shahba Travel Agency for Umrah and Hajj Services.. the contact numbers are as follows:
> 
> 050-7768400
> 050-2429083
> ...


Thank you so much. I actually spoke to them and they said the visa will take 10 days. Still trying to finalize my dates though. Appreciate your help.


----------



## saya123 (Dec 11, 2008)

saima1215 said:


> Thank you so much. I actually spoke to them and they said the visa will take 10 days. Still trying to finalize my dates though. Appreciate your help.


yes it takes round about this much time.. 4 days for pre-approval and 4-5 days for visa stamping..


----------

